
Army officials ask NY public for help finding lost missile - protomyth
http://news10.com/2015/08/29/army-officials-ask-ny-public-for-help-finding-lost-missile/
======
tzs
It's just a dummy missile. It doesn't contain explosives or propellant. It's
basically just a weight of the same size, shape, and appearance as a Hellfire
missile. It's used during training to give the helicopter the same weight load
and distribution and same aerodynamics that it would have if it were actually
armed. Ground crews also use them to practice loading and unloading missiles.

Some of these do contain real seeker heads so that they can be hooked up to
the aircraft and the crew can practice locking onto a target.

